# I just watched....



## Nyoongar (Dec 18, 2002)

South Park with Rusell Crowe's fighting 'round the world!

Had me splittin' my sides with laughter!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

lol that was a good one.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 19, 2002)

Those guys have a remarkable ability to take the piss out of anyone and make it so funny!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 19, 2002)

I thought the Thanksgiving one with Timmy and gobbles was the best of all time


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 20, 2002)

Timmeh!!!!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

gobbles


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 22, 2002)

Its all bout the Episode with the Ocama Games Sphere and Mr Towel..........."Wanna get high?" And "Dont forget to bring a towel" are two of the funniest things ever.......


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

I like the one where they are in Afganistand


----------

